# Why We Model Trains (A Video Blog)



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I got my first train set in '67. I was already fascinated by trains real and miniature, and this just sealed the deal. I've done a lot of rail modeling, and don't pretend to be terribly good at it, but that hasn't kept me from having a load of fun. 

As I get older (damn it), I have come to two conclusions that work well for me (maybe not for you). 1. Keep it Simple Stupid. 2. Reliable performance is key to consistent enjoyment. 

Anyways, before I bore you to death, I wanted to share that I've oft wondered what it is about model trains? Why not butterfly collecting or triathalons? Here's my little take on it:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol that is a different twist on making a video. Cool seeing and hearing trains from across the pond. Nice work and layout looks fun.


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Some fantastic trains there..... makes ne want to jump the gun and just play with mine!!! 😉


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

Cool video Chops. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks guys, appreciate that. 

Darrenmb, my advice: jump the gun! 

Nothing ever goes quite to plan in this venture; better to dive in and just do it.

Below is another video, a continuation of why me model trains, or at least speaking for myself:
*




*
"Henley" is a compilation of many years of trial and error, the conclusion of which that something that is simple that works reliably is better than something complex that requires endless repair, adjustment, and derailments. The track plan began life as a double figure eight with no less than four diamond crossings, and was eventually distilled to two simple ovals overlapping each other. This retains the fun aspect of running trains in competition to one another, but removes a multiplex of issues involved with complicated track work.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

The Hornby 1840 Lion will be going on excursion soon. Dying to install some Victorian re-enactors, just the same. DMU is by Lima. I populated it was 1/100 architectural figurines.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

_*Why We Model Trains ?*_ Because it's very interesting and very funny too !


----------

